

Having the right users is more important than having the right features - bosshog
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/05/26/HavingTheRightUsersIsMoreImportantThanHavingTheRightFeatures.aspx

======
SwellJoe
I like the suckiness curve graphs. Told me all I needed to know in a pretty
picture. I didn't even have to read the whole article.

We found this to be true today...a couple of independent folks talked about
our product in a thread on Slashdot, and we had our best sales day ever. All
tiny sales...but a whole heckuva lot of them. And, they'll probably be the
kind of customer that keeps coming back, assuming we keep them happy. And in
all cases, we're finding that folks are saying, effectively, "All of these
things suck, but this one over here sucks a lot less...and they fixed it when
I told them X was sucky." And all along, we've been trying to remove the
stupid features and add in new functionality without adding new complexity to
the UI (as best we can). I think the battle against increasing complexity is a
battle worth fighting, and I become more convinced of it every day.

